# Difference between Camping and Caravanning Club and Caravan Club?



## michaelmorris (May 8, 2011)

Next year my wife and I hoping to start going away in our motorhome quite a bit, including at least one touring holiday all in the UK.

We’re thinking of joining either the Camping and Caravanning Club or Caravan Club, but which one? (we can’t afford both). I’m finding it hard fully understand the advantages of joining either and certainly their websites don’t seem to clearly show the differences between the two organisations.

What do I get for my money and what are the advantages/disadvantages each organisations?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Each of the clubs will give you a discount on the price of THEIR sites.

The Caravan Club has a lot more of owned sites that the Camping and Caravan Club have (so your choice is greater)

They both have small (less than 5 unit) sites The CC call them CL's (Certificated Locations) I cant remember exactly what the CCC call theirs but the principles are exactly the same. They are small sites set up by individuals to provide somewhere for caravans/motorhomes to stay. 

The cost is a LOT less than an "organised" site but the facilities vary from none at all (other than fresh water supply and waste water disposal which they all have) through to Hardstandings with EHO, toilets and showers. the majority tend to be pretty basic areas (often grass only) where you can stay. 

If you are thinking of visiting the South West then there are a fair few campsites (Not CC or CCC) that are in the ACSI scheme (Google search) These sites offer pitches OUT OF SEASON for 14, 16 or 18 Euro's to include pitch awning, EHU etc etc. 

They offer excellent value but its only out of season. I think there are something like 58 sites in the UK now (and hundreds on the Continent) You need to buy the ACSI book which contains a credit card sized plastic card with a unique number. You MUST produce that card at book in to get the deal price. We use them a huge amount, especially on the Continent BUT as I said they are only available out of season. Each site in the book lists the dates that the discount rate is available. 

If you wish to stay on organised and fully equipped sites throughout the UK then the Caravan Club will probably be better than the CCC simply because they have more of their own sites to choose from. They are well maintained and up to a fairly high standard BUT they are NOT cheap!!! 

I am a member of both and find that for the majority of occasions I use a CC site simply because there are more of them. 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that the C &C Club offer a futher discount for older members

When we stayed in the New Forest the retired brigade were discussing how much they saved

We were not members so it was expensive

We are like Andy ,CC members but mostly prefer the small CL sites

Travelling off season ASCI sites every time in Europe 

Aldra


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

One thing Andy didn't mention is that you also get a monthly magazine from the CC and I'm sure that would be the same for the C&CC(We are only in the CC)
It is a bit biased towards caravans but you get some good touring articles.
I can also recommend ACSI. You can recover the cost of the book with just one nights stay.

Cazzie


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Generally, we prefer Caravan Club to Caravan & Camping Club sites, however we do use both depending on the area we are heading to.

I know you say you can't afford to join both, but for the sake of £40 a year (or whatever it's crept up to now) it opens up a lot more sites and increases your options.


----------



## michaelmorris (May 8, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Each of the clubs will give you a discount on the price of THEIR sites.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy
This is one of the issues I'm still a bit confused about. Are all C&CC or CC sites for the exclusive use of their members? If not, how does mmebership help? Does it give you discounts (if so how much) or preferential booking or both?

Thanks


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I am only a member of the CC. I find this thread the most informative about them:

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun...Y-USE-YOUR-CHERISHED-NEW-PURCHASE/rt/1211094/

Some silly cow who does not understand that typing in caps is shouting has sat all weekend watching newby's struggle because they were not her sort. My sarcastic remark went straight over her head. The concept you would not help someone (never mind someone in the same club) is ridiculous. Stay clear of the members. Although clean toilets .


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Michael

The various club sites are open to all BUT none members pay a fair bit more. I think it's £7 per night difference

So after 6 nights you are in profit if you are a member. As a member you can also book on line, having said that a lot of times the website will say the site is full but if you ring the site directly there is often capacity. 

Hope that helps

Andy


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

michaelmorris said:


> Thanks Andy
> This is one of the issues I'm still a bit confused about. Are all C&CC or CC sites for the exclusive use of their members? If not, how does mmebership help? Does it give you discounts (if so how much) or preferential booking or both?
> 
> Thanks


 I seldom use the CC clubs in the UK but went to Bunree 2 years ago. The savings for using the M6 toll road and members' discount for 2 days almost covered the annual fee. While joining these groups the costs add up you could initially join them all then see which ones you use.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

michaelmorris said:


> Thanks Andy
> This is one of the issues I'm still a bit confused about. Are all C&CC or CC sites for the exclusive use of their members? If not, how does mmebership help? Does it give you discounts (if so how much) or preferential booking or both?
> 
> Thanks


As far as the Caravan Club CL's and the Camping and Caravanning Club CS's are concerned then they can only be used by club members (assuming the site owner is sticking to the rules).

The club owned sites (both clubs) are sometimes available to non-members but they would pay a nightly "non-members" supplement. I think that supplement is quite steep to encourage people to sign up.

We are in both clubs but if I had to choose one then it would probably be the Camping and Caravanning Club. Generally we use CS's and they have a reasonable network of those. On the occasions we use club sites it is generally out of high season and many sites offer a 30% Age Concession discount to over 60's. They are also linked to the Forest Holidays sites and you get the same discount terms with those sites.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The Caravan Club has more camping sites and more CL's, as Andy has described.The main sites are for anyone, although there are a few for members only and a few for adults only, membership saves you £7 per night in fees.
The CL's which take up to 5 vehicles are for members only.But are value for money we found.
The CC&Club has a more relaxed attitude and also gives a discount to over 60's.
They also have a system of Temp Holiday Sites, during the summer that make stopping somewhere very cheap.
I would suggest if you can, joining both for the first year and then deciding which is more useful to you.
There is also the fact that you can decide to join when you arrive at the site you decided on.

What ever you decide do have a wonderful time this year in the UK.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We are members of both ... and have used both for stays at the main campsites and for the CLs & CSs.

Both clubs are worth joining but if, like the OP, for whatever reason we had to choose just one it would be the Camping & Caravan Club.... and it is a no brainer for us simply because they run hundreds of Temporary Holiday Sites ( THS) and Meets in places we want to stay, at prices we like and the best bit is we do not normally have to book in advance ( The CC also do meets but you usually have to book well in advance to reserve your place) ....with the C&CC, after checking the place and date we just turn up and have never ever been refused a pitch. 

On joining the C&CC you get access to the magazine ...either paper or online where you can see where and when the THS and DA sites are being held.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am a member of both and will keep membership up of both I think due to the availability and discount on sites that we use/will use.


- CC sites can be booked on line with no deposit (so far for all the sites Iv booked) whereas the C&CC ones have always waned a deposit, I have read that if you want to change a booking then on the C&CC sites this can be a pain (whereas the CC ones can just be cancelled and rebooked in my experience).


- You can join the C&CC club for a cheaper price if you only take their magazine on line. I did this but have upgraded from when my next subs are due as I didn't realise there was a magazine and I do want the physical hard copy of the magazine.


- The CC magazine is OK at best...no match for MMM. As has been stated it is biased towards tuggers but does have a few interesting articles. Its like a diet version of MMM :smile2:


- The CC classifieds are good and free if you are selling stuff. The C&CC system is poor (limited words plus inevitably I have to get someone there to put the ad on for whatever reasons I have struggled).


Graham:smile2:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We joined both clubs when we started out and are still members of both. Membership is in the £40s and with various discounts you can get (not site fees) it nearly covers the cost. I think non-member supplement for both is about £7. This situation suits us as my wife likes the convenience of the sites. Site fees for more than 7 nights covers the cost of membership. You also have access to some great CLs and CSs as members.

Enjoy whatever you decide.

Dave


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Like many folks, we're members of both, and use either depending on where we're going (having said that, we seem to have used more CC sites lately).

One thing not mentioned so far is the booking arrangements; C&CC require a deposit when a booking is made, CC do not. This is usually cited as one cause of the annual "feeding frenzy" when the CC bookings for the following year open in December. 

CC have been offering a couple of vouchers for free nights when you first join; this, coupled with the discounts available on their European sits books meant that we just about recovered our first years membership,

Something my good lady would be keen to point out is the toilet shower facilities; both clubs (usually) have a good standard of facilities. Based on our visits over the last 3 years, CC sites may (unscientific survey!) just have the edge here.

Whichever one(s) you join, enjoy!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Good advice above.
CC shower blocks are generally more modern and better equipped than this of the CCC. There will no doubt be exceptions but my experience is that those facility blocks within CCC sites are a bit older and in need of upgrade.
Much more mixed clientele in CCC sites with motorhomes, tuggers and tenters. CC has close on 64/40 or 70/30 caravans to motorhomes in my experience, very very few sites take tents at the CC sites.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose in the end it depends how much time you spend in England 

How organised you want to be abroad??

The club sites you can book and know

Personally I prefer the freedom

Both here and abroad

I hedge my bets with membership of the CC

Britstops

ASCI

But Aries, stellplaz, Sostas and wild spots are all available in Europe

Sometimes it just takes a bit of time to take the plunge

Aldra


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Interesting that this should be asked at this time as we have been away for the last two weeks staying on four sites, two from each Club. To me the contrast is quite stark, Caravan Club sites seem quite professional and certainly well looked after whereas the C&CC sites are rustic at best. We stayed at Abbey Wood in London which is a lovely site and we felt that we had space around us despite it being full most nights. We are now at the C&CC Hertford site which is supposed to be one of their signature sites and it just does not have the same je ne sais quoi. With the CC you know what you are getting but it is much more variable with the C&CC. We belong to both Clubs because we want a greater number of location options.
David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Im not sure one can be as broad brush as that...the C&CC site at Melksham/Devizes is an excellent site imho...certainly better than the CC site at Gowerton, for example.


All IMHO as I say:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Stayed at a large commercial ACSI site in Devon just last week - "normal" price for fully serviced pitch with dog and awning £33, ours for just £11.50 :wink2:


Not everyone's cup of tea being so big but gave us great access to coastal walks for the three days that we stayed.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I got really hacked off with the C&CC when I wanted to make sure we had an overnight stop on the long drive home from Scotland and found that I could only book for two nights and not just one. I didn't want to turn up after a tiring day and find the site was full so tried to book via the phone while en-route. Went to a CC site instead that I could book on line.

One other difference that no-one has mentioned is that the C&CC allocate a pitch before you arrive whereas with the CC you can drive round the site and choose your own pitch. We like to have a bit of a view from the van so much prefer to choose our own pitch.

So, for us it is usually a CC site in preference for the UK but a French aire is just so much better. 

Richard.
PS. We are on a CC site at the mo and there are some right unsociable bu&&ers about. Perhaps they are all tuggers.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Landyman said:


> One other difference that no-one has mentioned is that the C&CC allocate a pitch before you arrive whereas with the CC you can drive round the site and choose your own pitch...


Not so!

Melksham/Devizes C&CC site you can choose your own. A chap cycles around with you pointing out your choices. You can then choose.

I guess it depends on which site you are at

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Not so!
> 
> Melksham/Devizes C&CC site you can choose your own. A chap cycles around with you pointing out your choices. You can then choose.
> 
> ...


Also C&CC Derwentwater site at Keswick, they cycle round with you and allow you to choose your own pitch.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I produced >this note< in 2009 most of which still applies. A glaring change is the C&CC discount for age now starts at 60 and not 55.
peedee


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And quite right too

I'm not a member so wouldn't affect me

60,just a baby

55 why are you not working?

65 is retirement age

Old style

And even then

They should revise it

Id get my hat

But I hate hats,

So haven't got one

Aldra


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

If I may add my four penny worth, the CCC web site is not that user friendly. That said, I'm pretty useless when it comes to Computers and the like. My difficulties arose when trying to book a CCC campsite in France in late August. After going around the houses for ages , I was eventually advised to phone their booking number. I am a member of CCC and not the other lot so thanks to all for this thread, it's been most informative. Trev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We like the C&CC site at Beadnel Northumberland so that is why we choose that organisation over the CC club, we have been going to this site for the last 30 years or so starting in tents when Caravans and motor homes were not allowed on site.. But if you like York the Rowntree site next to the City is CC so it is down to where is your favourite place, otherwise there is nothing between the two organisations as far as I can see!.. We used to be in both but opted for the C&CC as we wild camp most of the time.

ray.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

michaelmorris said:


> Next year my wife and I hoping to start going away in our motorhome quite a bit, including at least one touring holiday all in the UK.
> 
> We're thinking of joining either the Camping and Caravanning Club or Caravan Club, but which one? (we can't afford both). I'm finding it hard fully understand the advantages of joining either and certainly their websites don't seem to clearly show the differences between the two organisations.
> 
> What do I get for my money and what are the advantages/disadvantages each organisations?


I rejoined the Caravan Club this year I had previously been a member for 10yrs gave it up due to lack of use ,circumstances change I looked around compared both ,and decided it was going to be the CC . The CC sites are really up to a very high standard , but if you want Rallying i beleive the Cvan and Camping is a lot friendlier so I am told . On a Visit to Warwick I stayed at the Caravan Club site as a non member and payed an extra £10 per night this finally made my mind up to rejoin .Also if you sign up to their email before joining they will send you offers to encourage you to sign up I was given a 2 night voucher to stay at one of their sites making my membership well worth it .:laugh:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

We are CC&C was a CC member when we had a caravan many moons ago,
I or We prefer CS and THS rather than sites as i am a tight git, and like the freedom thing, no shower blocks (we have one in the van) Mrs T isn't very happy about putting her behind on Public loos (we have one in the van),
never had a problem with getting pitches and general you can go where you want in the field,
we have even tipped up late and when a THS was full, the stewards have always found a solution and put us somewhere, (twice) note to self ring before going (doubt it will sink in)
the other thing about a CS with own san is they are normally quite (till we get there) and empty, 
we have also gone to some meets,and we are not in their DA and been welcomed even though they don't know us,
As said the choice is there, 
Just join one get out there and have fun,
Misty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not prepared to pay for two

Haven't a clue which is best

So for us CC

And Cls

We don't use them much

But hedges bet

Aldra


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Im not sure one can be as broad brush as that...the C&CC site at Melksham/Devizes is an excellent site imho...certainly better than the CC site at Gowerton, for example.
> 
> All IMHO as I say:smile2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Graham

We have stayed at six C&CC sites over the last couple of years including Devizes which I agree is a very good site. That site and perhaps Canterbury have been the only two that come close to the CC standard so 33% is not a very good average!!! If they can get it right with Devizes why can't they do the same elsewhere? Perhaps they prefer to keep their sites as they are rather than invest the money. What annoyed me about Hertford was all the scrappy seasonal units which did not enhance the look of the site.

David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess these things are very personal tbh and based on personal opinion. We have stayed at sites where people rave and thought they were pants! 


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Is there such a diversity in target audience and mission that the two could not be run into one club?


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

michaelmorris said:


> Next year my wife and I hoping to start going away in our motorhome quite a bit, including at least one touring holiday all in the UK.
> 
> We're thinking of joining either the Camping and Caravanning Club or Caravan Club, but which one? (we can't afford both). I'm finding it hard fully understand the advantages of joining either and certainly their websites don't seem to clearly show the differences between the two organisations.
> 
> What do I get for my money and what are the advantages/disadvantages each organisations?


An addition to my previous comment is that I also saved around £40 on my Ferry Crossing using the Caravan Club .


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Camdoon, I'm relieved this didn't take place on a CC site although if it did, I can imagine a queue of people outside the warden's office waiting to complain. Fortunately, not all CC members stereotype strangers or take delight in newcomers struggling.

Still, I do enjoy watching caravanners pitch, especially those with the powered axle.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Evs54 said:


> An addition to my previous comment is that I also saved around £40 on my Ferry Crossing using the Caravan Club .


The C&CC also do the same travel discounts off ferries, tunnel etc. - their overseas booking (rather confusingly) goes under the name of Carefree and includes a good selection of European sites too - just pick your tunnel crossing and then phone up the C&CC to book and we saved 10%.

Trying not to duplicate anything already said but we used to be in both and now just C&CC. We dropped the CC as we couldn't book the sites we wanted, even as members. If you want school holidays, they are terrible. Yes, it is easy to change bookings - but they have a 'free for all' policy, which means that as soon as bookings open in the New Year, they allow people to make unlimited bookings and block sites like Abbey Wood - just in case they decide to use the opportunity. Members can then make late cancellations (and Abbey Wood actually advised us that we were better just checking very late, for cancellations or 'no shows'). By comparison, the C&CC take a deposit (although you can still change your booking). This makes people think, before they make mass bookings. Their site at Chertsey is, in our opinion, a match for Abbey Wood too. The policy about booking for 2 nights is, I think, only at weekends - meaning that those who want a full weekend break get the priority.

On the whole, we have found the C&CC sites to be much more friendly, although there are always the exceptions, with the 'jobsworths'. There are usually no variations allowed on the CC pitches and caravans have a marker for their jockey wheel. Motorhomes are usually told how to line up with the spot and which way round to park - which doesn't suit us, having a continental habitation door.

The other main consideration though is the access to rallies and ability to be with friends. We don't rally regularly but the local DA is very friendly indeed and allows us opportunity to have weekends away with friends at CS sites, as well as some venues that are made specially available - all without travelling far. This is ideal for a quick break, although there is no restriction and we could just as easily join a rally with a group further afield. Membership of the C&CC gives you a free membership card to your local DA (which you can change, to a 'home DA of your choice). It doesn't really matter which you are members of, unless you want to vote and be an active committee member, as you are free to go anywhere.

The CC only allow caravans, motorhomes or folding campers - but no tents (on sites or as members). We have owned a Pennine Folding Camper in the past and found it bizarre that we could be in the CC. The units look no different, when pitched, to some other tents. The C&CC is described as 'the friendly club' and, in our opinion, much more suited to families. Even if you have a motorhome, you may make friends with someone who may have a tent - you would not be able to associate with these people on a CC site! We don't like snobbery I'm afraid and prefer the free and easy approach - which is why we head to France for our main holiday!

Perhaps join one club one year and try the other the next - so you give yourself a fair chance to recuperate the membership fees in a year and try enough of their sites? If you fall in love with a particular CC site, it may still be worth your while. Abbey Wood and Black Horse Farm seem to be the reason for a fair few memberships - but there are good alternatives to both!

Janet


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've just received my 25 years of membership sticker from the Caravan Club. Five years as a caravanned and 20 years as a motorhomers. And I still know b-all about motorhomes.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

fabfive said:


> The CC only allow caravans, motorhomes or folding campers - but no tents (on sites or as members).
> Janet


Most CC sites don't allow tents, but around 40 of them do.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Brock said:


> I've just received my 25 years of membership sticker from the Caravan Club. Five years as a caravanned and 20 years as a motorhomers. And I still know b-all about motorhomes.


Whereas
We've been in the Camping Club 35 years (and a few more but we lapsed for a couple of years when we were young and broke!)
and I'm over 65 so get half price annual membership fees:grin2: I think we got a badge after 25 years.

Been in the Caravan Club 28 years but don't remember getting a sticker.

OTOH the Caravan Club offer the days out brochure which has some 2 for 1 discounts at various attractions (and other much less generous ones) which can almost recover the annual fee.

Steve


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Brock said:


> I've just received my 25 years of membership sticker from the Caravan Club. Five years as a caravanned and 20 years as a motorhomers. And I still know b-all about motorhomes.


We got a 10 year member windscreen sticker last year, so we've got a long way to go to 25 years :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure I've done 10 yrs

Never had a sticker

That's it I'm joining the opposition

Aldra


----------

